
Little Graves in Georgia - samclemens
http://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/717-little-graves-in-georgia
======
doodlebugging
Thanks for this. I really enjoyed his writing style as it reminds me of my own
way of spinning tales. I read this story and his other story about Prince
Albert Hunt's demise and found them entertaining and well-written.

Like the author, I have found myself browsing old 78's looking for musical
treasures in old bookstores, yard sales and at places like Half Price Books.

Thanks for the entertaining reading.

